# B544 Waste water Drain Tap



## gegsbloke (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi
Coming back from Norfolk today on the A140, I drove down a pothole the size of Gaping Gill,well it felt like it anyway!
As a result the bracket assembly holding the drainage tap (T type) pipe dropped with the result that the pipe pulled out of the waste water tank. Luckily none of the assembly appears damaged.
My question is.....does the pipe mate with anything in the waste tank or is it effectively just an overflow to the drainage tap. Also I would guess there must be a rubber seal in the waste tank hole to hold the pipe in place and stop waste water coming out. Can anyone confirm this and have any idea where I may get one from?
Cheers all


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

gegsbloke said:


> Hi
> Coming back from Norfolk today on the A140, I drove down a pothole the size of Gaping Gill,well it felt like it anyway!
> As a result the bracket assembly holding the drainage tap (T type) pipe dropped with the result that the pipe pulled out of the waste water tank. Luckily none of the assembly appears damaged.
> My question is.....does the pipe mate with anything in the waste tank or is it effectively just an overflow to the drainage tap. Also I would guess there must be a rubber seal in the waste tank hole to hold the pipe in place and stop waste water coming out. Can anyone confirm this and have any idea where I may get one from?
> Cheers all


I've a 644, currently under a sort of renovation.

Is this the same setup? - if so I'll have a look how it's attached.

I'm still trying to find out how to make the waste tank sensor work for the gauge :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Mr patp maintains our B544 and does not think that your pipe mates with anything in the waste tank. He thinks that, yes, there should be a seal. Your B544 will be a different model to ours.


On the B644 he suggests (or not!) cleaning the bolts inside the waste tank as they silt up and this prevents the wire making the connection it needs.


Hope this helps?


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

patp said:


> Mr patp maintains our B544 ..
> 
> On the B644 he suggests (or not!) cleaning the bolts inside the waste tank as they silt up and this prevents the wire making the connection it needs.
> 
> Hope this helps?


Thanks, I looked for them a while go through the inspection hole, but couldn't see them.

But, have new air suspension fitted now, so the back will go up far more, so going have another look when it's dry as it's easier to get under the van without resorting to axle jacks etc.

Cheers :smile2:


----------



## gegsbloke (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Roadrunner
Yes, it looks pretty much the same.
I think that the hole where the pipe goes into the tank must have a seal, but from your photo.....
Would be interested to know if the pipe just wobbles about or is held by something in the tank, its self..
Thanks very much for your help fella


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

gegsbloke said:


> Hi Roadrunner
> Yes, it looks pretty much the same.
> I think that the hole where the pipe goes into the tank must have a seal, but from your photo.....
> Would be interested to know if the pipe just wobbles about or is held by something in the tank, its self..
> Thanks very much for your help fella


No problem, the van is outside the front door, and I just have to stick the camera under the chassis and snap away :smile2:

I don't know what you can see, or have inspected, so I'll just comment on what you asked, and how I think it works.

First pic shows where the tap which twists the shaft, goes into the Tank - this obviously isn't the side wall of the tank, as there is a gap/hole around the shaft. So it's either some sort of protection for the actual tap mechanism where it connect to the actual tank, or a separate compartment of the tank for this purpose.

Second pic shows where the pipe goes into the tank at (1) - and it can be moved, in this case only a few mill up/down/around, as it's a pretty solid connection, but it's not sealed at this point. You can see the tap shaft, and where it goes in, and the whole lot suggest some sort of more robust connection to the actual tank inside this compartment/space at (2).

I have looked inside the tank ages ago, through the inspection hole looking for the aforementioned sensors for the level gauge, don't remember seeing the drain connection, as I wasn't really looking.

I will at some point be going to be looking inside that tank again, but not for a few weeks as I'm on electrics at the moment.

Hope that helps, ask away if there is anything else, excepting ones that involve me getting inside the tank :smile2:

For spares, I'd search for Hymer parts on eBay, and find Brownhills, and send them a message or ring them asking if they can find the particular part you are looking for. They have a load of old spares, that can be way cheaper than sourcing them via other official spares dealers via Germany. I've found the person answering messages is really helpful with "older" MH's such as ours. I get short shrift from some of the main dealers, and teeth sucking and intakes of breath, when I say it's a 1995/96 :grin2:

Disclaimer - other spares dealers are available :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Different van, but on the CI the tank had a nut on the inside to hold the exiting drain pipe in place, it came apart so I dried it cleaned it with thinners then used Black Stixall to keep it fixed in place, assisted with a couple of electrical ties.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I tell a lie it was on the Bessie not the CI, which had a slide drain cock.


----------



## gegsbloke (Nov 6, 2006)

Many thanks for that. Will go over to storage on Tuesday with tool kit and see whats what. I will be very surprised if there is no retainer inside but will see.
Many thanks again, everybody, and good luck with your electrics Roadrunner. I think on balance I would prefer plumbing!


----------

